# PFT/Pulmonology



## phoyt (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone bill MIPs (maximum inspiratory pressures) or MEPs (Maximum Expiratory Pressures) ?  My PFT tech has been asked to do this test.  She knows how to do the test, but we can't find the code to bill for it.

Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 3, 2010)

CPT offers no codes that describe maximum inspiratory pressure and maximum expiratory pressure. Some offices simply do not charge for these services, although others attempt payment with 94799 (Unlisted pulmonary service or procedure). But insurers often deny this code because unlisted-procedure codes carry no descriptions, fees or work values. Be prepared to appeal with medical records and make sure everything is clearly documented. There would be coverage for MIP and MEP when the documentation supports an acute condition and the medical necessity of the service is documented. I found this through Noridian.


----------

